# Inexperienced and a little bit confused



## Sagt (Apr 9, 2018)

A while back I was asked by a few friends to go along with them to Eurofurence (coming up this August), and I ended up agreeing to join them. Conventions aren't really my scene, but I thought if we wandered around casually and mostly did our own thing (possibly take a train into some other parts of Berlin to do some sightseeing for one of the days) that it could end up being lots of fun.

More recently, I've been thinking about trying to get my girlfriend to come with us too - she's not a furry herself, but low-key she thinks fursuits are cute. :x Thing is, I'm unsure about whether this would be a good idea to bring her, or if she'd just find the whole thing off-putting. More specifically, I'm a little bit worried about some rumours I've heard; these rumours usually come from the self-loathing crowd of furries, though, so I have my suspicions about how true they are. Regardless, in a less exaggerated form, they usually go along the lines of suggesting that there is a fair bit of alcohol consumption, and potentially some drugs too, as well as a few particularly rowdy people that attend these conventions. I understand that antics will go on in any event as large as a furry convention, and really I don't mind a bit of fun, but I'd like to know how common/rare it is for attendees to get a bit out of control.

I had a look at some YouTube videos of furry conventions to try to get a better idea of what I've gotten myself into, but I got the impression that these weren't a very accurate depiction of the kind of experiences an average person will get, considering that they're usually focused only on the highlights of each convention. I also read through a thread going on about what conventions are like, but the responses were a bit uninformative.

The above in mind, I was really hoping that someone with experience at furry cons could shed some light. Also, I'd really appreciate any suggestions of things to do/see while I'm there.


----------



## Ginza (Apr 9, 2018)

While I've never been to a furcon- I can say that all conventions have bad apples. There's always going to be _someone _doing some shady shit that outsiders (or hell, even those in the fandom/community) wouldn't understand/approve of. As for whether or not you should bring your gf along, that's something only you can really decide. Is she generally open-minded? Does she judge things? If you think the wrong impression may stand out strongly to her, or she has a preconceived idea that the fandom is all innocent, I'd advise against it. If however, she's generally understanding/open-minded, why not?

Either way, have fun there!


----------



## Sagt (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks, will do.

She's open-minded, but she's also a normie; we have a different level of approval to weird stuff (and probably antics too) by default. Since I don't know if these conventions are quite tame or if they have a heavy party vibe to them, I'm thinking that it could be a bit risky to go in blind (or at least mostly blind).

There are a few others coming with us, so surely we'll still enjoy ourselves regardless if we mostly do our own thing, but I'd still like to be a bit more informed about what the convention is like.

In truth I might be overthinking this, but I guess I'd like to err on the side of caution here. She's pretty new to anything furry related, and I wouldn't want to give her a reason to turn away from it. :3


----------



## Tiraer (Apr 11, 2018)

A somewhat good video was made by Marleau recently in vlog / summarization style, might worth looking into it, though he rather spoke about his furst-suit a lot. Even then cons differ a lot from one another, might look up some few others to form a stable view. But if she's open-minded and it's not a furry exclusive trip then I guess there's nothing to be afraid of. She might even enjoy the silliness of the con if she doesn't take it seriously, who knows?


----------

